# Outbackers.....we Are All Truly Blessed



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we all know the friendships we have made with each other because of this site, let me tell you a story. I love it!

Jnk36Jnk ( Dean and Jodi) are now full timers and their travels recently took them to a rv park in Lousiana. While out walking their dog they see a motorhome with Washington plates and stop to chat. Are you read for this?..............................

There, in a rv park in Lousiana, they are talking to to the ex chief of police for Kennewick. Rick's ex boss. Now how cool is that??? small world eh??







All because of Outbackers. com .


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Very cool indeed!


----------

